# My Donkey attacked my goat



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a miniature donkey and 2 goats that have been raised together for 4 years, my uncle passed and we now have the goats and donkey for the past 6 months. There has never been a problem until Thursday when the donkey chased the goat into a fence she hit her head then he pounced on her, we got the goats out of the pasture and in a new pen/pasture and she has been eating and drinking, no blood in the urine and poop is normal. This morning I noticed that her eye is almost swollen shut and weeping, we do not have a vet in town or near here. What should I do? or look for? she is really slow to get around but no broken bones and has been very lethargic. I have never had goats or a donkey and I have been reading and asking questions on goat and donkey health but I just found this site and hoping someone can help me. Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can't get Banamine from a vet, give her aspirin. If you do a search on this site you should find a dose. She might have some brain swelling. I would also give B Complex shots and Probios daily for a week.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know about goats, but I wouldn't give aspirin to a person with suspected head injury, it could cause more bleeding. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

thank you so much on my way to tractor supply now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

strange for the donkey to attack her after all these years???


If you can get to a vets office any where..tell them what happened and ask for some banamine...its 1 cc per 100#. Try to get enough for three days at least, 
Banamine is an anti inflammatory and pain reliever. ...give once daily..adult aspirin can be given in a pinch..1 adult plain aspirin should be fine
Also ask for Cd antitoxin...Or check around town for any one to carry it...this is not the TOXOID...ask for C D Antitoxin..
If there are any open wounds I would also give a tetanus antitoxin shot 4 cc
no grain, give hay or graze or green leaves only..she wont digest grain well when ill...
B complex Sub Q 4 cc per 100# found at any farm supply store like tractor supply
Probiotics daily also found at farm stores
Electrolytes to keep her hydrated ( recipe to follow)

recap
banamine or aspirin
B complex
probios
cd antitoxin
tetanus antitoxin if there are open wounds
no grain
hay and graze or green leaves only
electrolytes

best wishes


Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

be sure to provide clean fresh water as well so she can choose...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For her eye...see if she will allow a cool compress to help reduce swelling..several times a day...a bit of neospordine might help reduce the gunk and prevent infection..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check lower inner eyelid coloring, if the goat is very anemic, it may be bleeding internally. 
If you can get Banamine from another breeder, it will help with swelling and pain. Very important if it is head trauma.

Probiotics and fortified Vit B complex shot for stress.

Is the goat up on CD&T vaccine? If not, give tetanus shot.

I hope the donkey or the goat has been removed and put in a quiet safe area. Hopefully with a gentle buddy if possible.

Is the goat eating and drinking? No grain until showing improvement.

If the goat cannot eat hay, try alfalfa pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Many Horse people carry Banamine...if you know of any maybe try calling aorund...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor goat, I wonder what instigated the donkey? Keep us updated on her recovery...


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

How is the goat doing now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

*Update: Tinkerbell (the goat) is doing much better*

Hello all 
Thank you so much for all the info yesterday. I called my friend who has horses and got her a shot of banamine and got electrolytes back into her, gave her hay and greens, fresh water and a fan. My friend is coming today to give her another shot today. She is only 75 -100 lb pygmy. I have a vet coming first thing tomorrow(that is as soon as she could come see her as she is 35 miles from here) We separated her and her brother into a separate barn/pasture when this happened and she is up and around today. Eating well and looking so much better.. Her eye is still weeping but I have been putting compresses on it every few hours and still giving her electrolytes. I don't know why the donkey did this to her..all 3 have been raised together since birth. Nothing unusual was going on that day that would have spooked him so I am at a loss as to why this happened. They will never be put back together again. I have been so upset about this since it happened but I am so thankful that we were working around the barns that day and saw what was going on or she might have not made it if my husband had not intervened. Thanks again!!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I understand how you feel. Our dog has been raised around anything and everything and the other day we pulled in just in time to see her take down our 3 month old billy. She broke her chain just as we pulled in and then jumped the fence to the goat pasture. What provoked her, I don't know and I don't care, but I have small kids and a variety of animals so her fate was sealed as far as I am concerned. It's hard to see something like that happen. I have only had these goats 2 weeks and I will not allow any reason for them not to feel safe on my property. I hope your goat keeps recovering good. Is the jack gelded?


----------



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes the Jack is gelded (he's a miniature Jerusalem donkey) He has Never has done anything to anyone. He has killed a coyote and a fox that got into their pasture last year but never to the goats. 
I have checked the donkey as well just to make sure he is ok. Nothing wrong that we can see (thinking something was wrong with him, sick or other wise that would have made him do what he did) and we cant find anything so I don't know if he just flipped out or what happened. They wont ever be put back together.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I sure hope the goat heals up quickly! Who knows why animals suddenly do 
bad things. (or what we perceive as bad). It was good you all were right there!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The reason I was asking is because as herd protectors a lot of people don't geld them but they also don't breed them. By not breeding them they can become aggressive because mother nature isn't meeting his needs. It's can cause them to turn easily. 

It's just stinks that they were raised together :-(


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is strange he would attack all of a sudden....If there was maybe a snake he was after and she got in the way?? just pulling on straws here..but you are right not to put them together since you cant be suer what triggered it...You might consider getting the donkey another donky pal to hang with...he has had company his whole life...you dont want him to get lonely and end up in more trouble....

I have three Minis and four standard donkeys..two with foals at their side...one of our minis is a gelded jack...they are smart animals...


----------



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

That was another thing I wanted to ask, I know Donkeys are herd animals and he has been with them since birth. They can see each other through the fence and he has stayed at the fence looking at them since this happened. I want to be mad at him but I cant because I don't know what made him do what he did and he seems to know he did something wrong because he hee haws more now that they aren't with him. Do you all think he will be ok by himself? and being able to see them through the fence? Jess (male goat) has been to the fence and visits him but tinkerbell wont go near him at all. Tinkerbell is doing much better today and the vet is coming this afternoon to give her a tetanus shot and check her out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would find him a companion...another mini donkey.., ..I know what you mean about wanting to be mad but as you said you dont know why all of the sudden he went crazy on her...Finding him a buddy will help him move on without his goat friends and soon Jess will move on as well...


----------



## shawnsville (Jun 28, 2014)

*Need Help again for TInkerbell*

The vet came to see Tink and she gave her a tetanus shot, looked her over and her eye and said she looked good, that was yesterday and this evening when I went out to feed her I looked at her eye and it is now really pink and clouded over. Can anyone tell me whats going on with her eye? I have called the vet again but haven't gotten a call back. I know I probably sound crazy but I am now worried about her eyesight. Thanks guys!! I do appreciate it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad sheis doing better...on the eye....sounds like pink eye...you can use antibioitc as an eye drop twice daily..keep the eye cleanand dry as posible...the injury may have brought it on...if there is a red lump in the eye, that is an ulcer, dont do the antibiotic but rather use a triple antibioitc cream like neospordin....


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Poor goat, I wonder what instigated the donkey? Keep us updated on her recovery...


It's a donkey. They love to attack goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> It's a donkey. They love to attack goats.


Not true...many do super well..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hollowdweller said:


> It's a donkey. They love to attack goats.


I know many people who keep donkeys in with their goats and they do very well!  it just depends on the donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A more accurate statement: it's an animal. You never know what goes through their head


----------

